# Applesauce Raisin Bread



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Tried an old recipe for this bread. Taste OK but it's pretty dry. Anybody know how to help make bread more moist, besides slathering on apple butter?

Rick


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

How many eggs did the recipe call for?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

2

Rick


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Boy my wife would be all over that! Looks great.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I might add a additional egg.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

You might try egg or oil. Toll House cookies are soft and delicious but they put a tremendous amount of shortening in them. Also, wrap it in plastic asap to hold in the moisture.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, I was watching Paula Deen and she added oil to a cake recipe for that very reason. I may cut down on the cooking time a bit too.

Rick


----------

